# Your favorite recipe to fix on the grill?



## SizzlininIN

Ok.....whats your favorite?  Mines Barefoot Contessa's Tequilla Lime Chicken.  But I finish it off by adding shredded mexican blend cheese, crumbled bacon and green scallions.....and letting the cheese melt around the toppings.  Awesome with grilled corn on the cob and a spring blend salad.  And don't forget the frozen margaritas.


----------



## BigDog

Hmmmmmmmmm, that sounds good.

I'm a charcoal fan, and just like my steaks grilled/smoked on a charcoal grill. I've a few recipes for grilled veggies, and plan to try them, but there just t'aint nothing like a good charcoal grilled piece of meat!  

Dang it, Sizzle, now you got me wanting to go buy another charcoal grill, since my last one rusted out (cheap brand)!


----------



## SizzlininIN

Sorry Dog....but think of all the electricity or gas you'll be saving.  You'll be doing your part to help conserve energy.... How about sharing some of those grilled veggie recipes


----------



## ronjohn55

Favorite recipe on the grill? It's really simple..

Ingredients:
1 nice steak per person
That is all....

John


----------



## GB

I have so many favorites. Each summer most nice nights are spent out at the grill. One of my favorite recipes though is my Chimichurri Steak. Don't forget to serve it with the Chimichurri Sauce.


----------



## texasgirl

Smoked brisket!!


----------



## GB

I also love veggies on the grill, especially asparagus and squash.


----------



## fireweaver

most *frequent* = veggies on the grill.

most *favorite* all depends on when i can find it = cabrito.  never fails to amaze me how resistant people are to baby goat (same kind of thing as little cows or sheepies, people), but then most of them are fine once they taste it.  yummy!


----------



## Chef_Jimmy

pulled pork shoulder and dry memphis style ribs on the smoker for hours and hours!  mmmmm


----------



## SizzlininIN

fireweaver said:
			
		

> most *frequent* = veggies on the grill.
> 
> most *favorite* all depends on when i can find it = cabrito. never fails to amaze me how resistant people are to baby goat (same kind of thing as little cows or sheepies *people*), but then most of them are fine once they taste it. yummy!


 
I don't know about the rest of the members but I don't eat people (see above)  and I'm not eating any baby goat either.


----------



## GB

Well if I was going to eat people Sizz then they would have to be BBQ'd


----------



## SizzlininIN

Not enough BBQ Sauce in all of Texas to get me to go that far GB


----------



## fireweaver

aww, c'mon, sizz, there's a *comma *there before people!  don't think i'd want to eat people either...you *know* what most people have been eating, eww!


----------



## SizzlininIN

fireweaver said:
			
		

> aww, c'mon, sizz, there's a *comma *there before people! don't think i'd want to eat people either...you *know* what most people have been eating, eww!


 
 I couldn't resist fire!


----------



## texasgirl

I don't think I want people either.

I have had goat though. My SIL's uncle smoked one in the ground with rabbit, dear and squirrel. I don't remember what it tasted like though.


----------



## Robo410

goat is mighty fine!  Grilled:  um, three faves: #1 a cajun dry rubbed whole chicken indirectly grilled smoked with mesquite smoke. #2 A butterflied leg of lamb, marinated in evoo, garlic onions rosemary and lemmon overnight, grilled medium rare, served with raita or tzadtiki, hummus, harissa, etc and couscous with roasted/grilled veggies.  #3 so simple ... beer braised brats, grilled with onions on a toasted roll with seedy mustard and a cold micro brew dark!  (with some spud salad on the side and a sliced up Beefsteak Tomato. )


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

The only time I had goat, I enjoyed it immensely.  It tasted and felt much like venison.

As to what my favorite thing to cook on the grill is, well, if it's just my tastes that I'm talking about, it has to be either a good bone-in rib-eye steak, corn fed of course and at least USDA Choice quality, cooked over a solid bed of charcoal for 4 minutes per side, with just S & P.

Otherwise, it depends on who I'm trying to impress.  I get equally good reviews with a pork crown-roast, and barbecued turkey.  I love them both.

I haven't mastered ribs yet as my wife isn't crazy about them.

Other favorites are cut up chicken pieces over a solid charcoal bed, Cornish game hens over a divided charcoal bed, pork chops over a solid bed, planked walleye or herring, or pollok, or..., baked beans cooked over a solid bed with apple wood on the fire and the cover closed and the vents half closed (the smoke does wonderful things to baked beans ).

And then there are the grilled veggies.  Wow, this is hard.  I love so many things; shish kabobs, fruits, veggies, all kinds of meats, even breads.

Another favorite is a great grilled hamburger.  When done properly, it's very juicy and has a great beef flavor.  In fact, when done just right, it's similar in flavor to a good steak, only well-done.

And if you've never cooked a pizza on the covered kettle grill, then you just don't know what you are missing.

Interestingly, I don't care so much for hot-dogs cooked on the grill as they are usually overcooked.  But give me a skewer and let me roast hot-dogs in the campfire, or over charcoal, and I'm a happy camper.

Now good sausage, with the skin on is a wonderful thing.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## AllenOK

I like a good steak, grilled medium, with Montreal Steak Seasoning.

Hamburgers and hot dogs are a family favorite.  I like to do chicken legs every now and then (the kids go nuts for them).

I also like to smoke a pork butt or two, then pull it apart for Pulled Pork Sandwiches.  I'm thinking about doing a brisket sometime this year, just to try it.

Something that I really like, but haven't done in years, is grilled tuna steak, cooked medium.  VERY tasty and very juicy.

I'd like to experiment with pizza.  Of course, PeppA has worked in various pizzerias for most of her life, and is very particular about how her pizza is cooked.


----------



## licia

This isn't a recipe but the only thing that could have made it better would be to have it cooked on the grill.  I roasted red potatoes, carrots, zuchinni, sweet onions, peppers and asparagus for dinner last night.  Since our gs was going to visit his dad for spring break, we all ate together.  I bought the chilcken already fried, roasted the veggies, made a platter of sliced tomatoes and cucumbers.  I also made a chocolate cake. It was all delicious and we could all be together with minimal labor.


----------



## SizzlininIN

Yummy guys and gals!  I can't wait for the warm weather to stick around.  Kinda stinks when you have to freeze your tush off just to grill.


----------



## Marishka_20

*Italian Chicken*

My family and I just ate a great tasteing meal from the grill. There was Italian Chicken, boiled Red Potatos, and Tuscan Veggies. We have bought a container of Italian dressing and poured it over 4 large pieces of chicken in a ziplock bag and let it marinate over night. The chicken came off the grill wonderfully juicy and tender. I boiled the potatoes in some spices and butter after I chopped them up into cubes so that they could cook faster. The tuscan veggies consisted of cauliflower, broccoli, carrots, and string beans in an herb and butter sauce. Also there was bread and butter on the side. It was so delicious! So for today this is my favorite recipe from the grill.


----------



## SizzlininIN

Marishka_20 said:
			
		

> My family and I just ate a great tasteing meal from the grill. There was Italian Chicken, boiled Red Potatos, and Tuscan Veggies. We have bought a container of Italian dressing and poured it over 4 large pieces of chicken in a ziplock bag and let it marinate over night. The chicken came off the grill wonderfully juicy and tender. I boiled the potatoes in some spices and butter after I chopped them up into cubes so that they could cook faster. The tuscan veggies consisted of cauliflower, broccoli, carrots, and string beans in an herb and butter sauce. Also there was bread and butter on the side. It was so delicious! So for today this is my favorite recipe from the grill.


 
It wasn't till last summer that I discovered how wonderful chicken breasts were when marinaded in Italian Dressing.  Have you tried it with the Zesty Italian Dressing yet.


----------



## Constance

I like all kinds of food cooked on the grill, but my favorite is a big, thick hamburger. I like that even better than steak. Slap a slice of Velveeta Lite on it, put burger on a toasted bun with mustard & sweet relish, and top with a slice of garden-fresh tomato. 

In my book, you can't get much better than that...except maybe by adding fresh corn on the cob to the menu.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Constance said:
			
		

> I like all kinds of food cooked on the grill, but my favorite is a big, thick hamburger. I like that even better than steak. Slap a slice of Velveeta Lite on it, put burger on a toasted bun with mustard & sweet relish, and top with a slice of garden-fresh tomato.
> 
> In my book, you can't get much better than that...except maybe by adding fresh corn on the cob to the menu.


 
Take a large Portabello mushroom cap, drizzle EVOO over the gills, and grill it alongside you burger.  Flip both at the same time.  Place the shroom on your burger, and build everything else the same.

Can you tell that I love mushrooms and beef? 

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## buckytom

since i use a real charcoal grill, i tend to want the flavor of the meat and smoke, so i often don't add anything but s&p, and maybe a little evoo.

not much beats grilled sweet onions, or grilled corn on the cob.

i do like to marinate portabella's in italian dressing, then grill them, melting blue or fontina on top just before serving.

some recent favourites, a departure from my norm are grilled skewers of teryaki marinated tilapia, pineapple, and red peppers.

another is grilled squid skewers, served on a bed of crisp lettuce, with sweet chilli sauce and fresh cilantro.

keeping with the fish theme: grilled (deveined but shell on) shrimp, dusted with a rub of garlic powder, onion powder, paprika, a little brown sugar. s&p, and an array of dried herbs.

and another is my dirty pork chops: http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f49/buckytoms-dirty-pork-chops-18151.html?highlight=%22dirty+pork%22


----------



## imcory

I have two grill favorites -grilled shrimp and grilled fruit. SizzlininIn, your twist on Ina's Tequilla Lime Chicken sounds great. I just prepared that dish last week. Next time I prepare it, I certainly will try your additions.


----------



## QSis

buckytom said:
			
		

> some recent favourites, a departure from my norm are grilled skewers of teryaki marinated tilapia, pineapple, and red peppers.


 
Grilled pineapple is a new-found thing for me!  Can't decide which I like better: sprinkling brown sugar on it or sprinkling chili powder on it.  So I make some of each.  Maybe both on the same slices would be good, huh?  Next time!

Lee


----------



## VickiQ

Hi Lee- I had it like that in Mexico and it was really good but, I still like it with just cinnamon and brown sugar.
Love and energy, Vicki


----------



## Toots

I grill ALOT in the summer, probably 3-4 nights per week. I have alot of favorites. I do an Indian style pork chop thats quite yummy.  Last summer I got into ka-bobs and I made greek chicken souvlaki, chinese beef and brocolli ka-bobs and veggie ka-bobs, among others.
I would like to grill more fish too.


----------



## SizzlininIN

Toots said:
			
		

> I grill ALOT in the summer, probably 3-4 nights per week. I have alot of favorites. I do an Indian style pork chop thats quite yummy. Last summer I got into ka-bobs and I made greek chicken souvlaki, chinese beef and brocolli ka-bobs and veggie ka-bobs, among others.
> I would like to grill more fish too.


 
I haven't made kabobs for a long time now that I think of it.  I think I'll have to marinate some meat and try that later in the week.  Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## kimbaby

steak and salmon for me, and sheskabobs(i love grilled veggies too)


----------



## Michelemarie

I would have to say fajitas - #1 because they are good and #2 because it's my husband's job !


----------



## grumblebee

Skewered giant ginger/garlic prawns and grilled vegetables. (an assortment of portabello, zuchinni, thick red onion slices, peppers, etc.) I make a big batch of rice to go with everything....

Yum yum...


----------



## RPCookin

Quick and easy.... I love grilled zuchini... small ones I halve, larger ones I might quarter. Brush with olive oil, sprinkle with a little bit of garlic salt, grill on high. just takes a couple of minutes. 

Also, one I learned in cooking school... grilled asparagus salad. Grill the spears on high just till they start to pop a little (about 2 minutes) rolling them to get all sides. Serve crisp with homemade orange vinaigrette dressing and crystalized shallots for a sweet garnish.


----------



## RMS

I love grilled veggies but to be honest I'd have to say a nice thick steak!
 And burgers and hotdogs should never be cooked any other way!


----------



## JohnL

For me, it's definetly a nice bone in rib steak, a close second though is beer can chicken. Veggie wise, I really enjoy grilled eggplant slices or grilled asparagus. Seafood would be grilled oysters or clams and nice thick wahoo steak.
John.


----------



## jbib

Carne asada, salmon on cedar planks, and the grandkids love those chicken drummettes sprinkled with a dry Cajun seasoning before grilling. Also love to make individual foil packets with big slices of beefsteak tomatoes, red onion and a drizzle of lime juice. Cannot wait for really good tomatoes!


----------



## Poppinfresh

My favorite grill item?  That's like asking me to pick my favorite cheerleader.  It just can't be done.

Course, grill season for me is all year round come rain, snow, sun, wind or sleet, so I've been around the block a few too many times to have a fave.


----------



## abjcooking

Since I don't have a grill I normally put these under the broiler, but when I was at my parents hous I tried these on the grill and they were wonderful.

Ginger Glazed Shrimp Kabobs

1 cup bottled barbecue sauce
2/3 cup unsweetened pineapple juice
2 T. cooking oil
4 t. grated fresh ginger
1 1/4 lb. fresh large shrimp with tails

Mix all together in bowl. Marinate. Skewer and cook.

Also, beer can chicken is good on the grill.


----------



## BreezyCooking

We have 3 simple favorites we make all the time:

1) Turkey Burgers
2) Plain grilled Italian-dressing-marinated chicken
3) Marinated Turkey & Vegetable kabobs


----------



## wayb

I have a butcher-smokehouse meat shop in town and he makes the best brats and hot italian sausage. One of my favorites.  Oh great now I'm hungry.


----------



## TATTRAT

Beer can chicken, except, brine the bird in lime, cilantro, cumin, garlic and onion, salt and white pepper. Then, instead of a beer can, any ol can, filled with margarita mix, tequillia, redonion, and jalapeno. Then while cooking, take some good bar b q sauce, water it down with some pale ail, add chipoltle powder, strain, and put in a squirt bottle and mist through out the cooking process, rendering potato chip crisp skin, and a moist, juicy, cut with a spoon tender, bird.


----------



## kimbaby

I like kabobs and grilled corn on the cobb, 
also sausage and onions with bell peppers


----------



## vagriller

TATTRAT said:
			
		

> Beer can chicken, except, brine the bird in lime, cilantro, cumin, garlic and onion, salt and white pepper. Then, instead of a beer can, any ol can, filled with margarita mix, tequillia, redonion, and jalapeno. Then while cooking, take some good bar b q sauce, water it down with some pale ail, add chipoltle powder, strain, and put in a squirt bottle and mist through out the cooking process, rendering potato chip crisp skin, and a moist, juicy, cut with a spoon tender, bird.



This sounds excellent. I seem to remember you talking about it awhile fairly recently. I will try this soon!


----------



## MexicoKaren

It is SO hot here in Puerto Vallarta that even considering cooking anything inside on the stove is out of the question. The heat index today makes the temperature106 degrees. Sooo..I made a marinade of lime juice, olive oil, chopped garlic, Mexican "pollo" seasoning, a little bit of honey and some ground red chiles. I pounded (worked up a sweat!) some boneless skinless chicken breasts and will grill them on the gas grill very quickly after they have marinated for about an hour. I plan to serve that on a BIG bed of romaine lettuce with slices of ripe avocado, cherry tomatoes, spring onions and sweet red pepper. I've made a dressing that approximates a cool ranch dressing. I'll serve with buttered tortillas. My son and his family (who live and teach school in China) are visiting, so there wil be six of us. It is hard to come up with palatable meals when the weather is so warm...I'll serve some sliced mango, papaya and pineapple alongside. That might be all the 7 and 9 year-olds eat, but it is good for them! Has there been a thread on hot weather cooking? Probably - I just haven't searched enough...hope you all enjoy your Monday evening dinners. After, we are going to a movie with cooool air conditioning. Karen


----------



## RMS

MexicoKaren,
Can I come for dinner?  That sounds wonderful!


----------



## candelbc

Chef_Jimmy said:
			
		

> pulled pork shoulder and dry memphis style ribs on the smoker for hours and hours! mmmmm


 
Dang, I think you stole my answer..


----------



## SizzlininIN

Yummy!  You guys/gals have some amazing favorites.  Thanks for sharing as you've given me more ideas of things to try out.


----------



## skilletlicker

MexicoKaren said:
			
		

> It is SO hot here in Puerto Vallarta that even considering cooking anything inside on the stove is out of the question. The heat index today makes the temperature106 degrees. Sooo..I made a marinade of lime juice, olive oil, chopped garlic, Mexican "pollo" seasoning, a little bit of honey and some ground red chiles. I pounded (worked up a sweat!) some boneless skinless chicken breasts and will grill them on the gas grill very quickly after they have marinated for about an hour. I plan to serve that on a BIG bed of romaine lettuce with slices of ripe avocado, cherry tomatoes, spring onions and sweet red pepper. I've made a dressing that approximates a cool ranch dressing. I'll serve with buttered tortillas. My son and his family (who live and teach school in China) are visiting, so there wil be six of us. It is hard to come up with palatable meals when the weather is so warm...I'll serve some sliced mango, papaya and pineapple alongside. That might be all the 7 and 9 year-olds eat, but it is good for them! Has there been a thread on hot weather cooking? Probably - I just haven't searched enough...hope you all enjoy your Monday evening dinners. After, we are going to a movie with cooool air conditioning. Karen


Senora,
I hope you stay with us and continue share your experiences. I love Mexican food but I'm limited to what I've had in Southern California and Texas. 

A lot of what I cook is a combination of Southern US combined with Chicano or Tex-Mex.

Clearly from your first few posts, you are comfortable with a variety of culinary styles. I look forward to your posts. Please be patient if I ask an occasional dumb question.


----------



## SizzlininIN

MexicoKaren said:
			
		

> It is SO hot here in Puerto Vallarta that even considering cooking anything inside on the stove is out of the question. The heat index today makes the temperature106 degrees. Sooo..I made a marinade of lime juice, olive oil, chopped garlic, *Mexican "pollo" seasoning*, a little bit of honey and some ground red chiles. I pounded (worked up a sweat!) some boneless skinless chicken breasts and will grill them on the gas grill very quickly after they have marinated for about an hour. I plan to serve that on a BIG bed of romaine lettuce with slices of ripe avocado, cherry tomatoes, spring onions and sweet red pepper. I've made a dressing that approximates a cool ranch dressing. I'll serve with buttered tortillas. My son and his family (who live and teach school in China) are visiting, so there wil be six of us. It is hard to come up with palatable meals when the weather is so warm...I'll serve some sliced mango, papaya and pineapple alongside. That might be all the 7 and 9 year-olds eat, but it is good for them! Has there been a thread on hot weather cooking? Probably - I just haven't searched enough...hope you all enjoy your Monday evening dinners. After, we are going to a movie with cooool air conditioning. Karen


 
I wonder what we have here that would compare to that seasoning?

Do you have a fajiata recipe you would care to share? Or a marinated shirmp?


----------



## MexicoKaren

Thanks so much for your kind responses...the chicken turned out great and everyone loved it. The label on the "Sazanador para pollo" says that it contains salt, paprika, dehydrated garlic and onion, and "herbias finas", which (according to my Google search) is probably thyme, savory. marjoram, sage. basil and lemon peel. That creates a nice, complex assortment of flavors. Good chicken is abundant here - "pollo asaderos" or whole chickens roasted on a huge rotisserie arrangement that roasts dozens of chickens at once can be found on numerous street corners. Underneath the cooking chicken you will find big chunks of potato, which absorb the falling juices and seasonings. Heavenly. The raw chicken is a rather startling shade of yellow on the outside, as Mexican chickens are fed marigolds.  I am not an expert on Mexican cooking by any means - just struggling along here, learning new ways of cooking. I do love the availability of fresh fruits and vegetables. We also love the small, thin corn tortillas that I have never seen north of the border. I don't have a definitive fajita recipe, but have had some wonderful fajitas in restaurants here, made with beef, shrimp, fish, pork, etc. They always include lots of peppers and onions and soft warm tortillas. But it is the seasoning that is the variable, so I will continue to conduct my research (yum). The two surprises I've had are (1) the complete absence of cheddar or jack cheese. In the US, Mexican food is often smothered in cheese, as you know. Not here. Maybe a little crumbled "cojita" that is like feta. For quesadillas, they use a Oaxacan or Chihuahua cheese that is a little like mozzarella. And (2) the ubiquitous rice served here is nothing like so-called Spanish rice. Usually just a soft rice pilaf with a few jalapenos, onions, maybe a few carrots - no tomatoes. It's very very good.


----------



## kiteruss

*Two Grill Recipe Favorites*

Two of my favorites when having friends over for a barbecue are "Hot Kisses" and "Peach Habanero Bourbon Wings"

http://www.kalamazoogourmet.com/recipe06-2.php?recipe=12

http://www.kalamazoogourmet.com/recipe06-2.php?recipe=37

Cheers,

Russ


----------



## Bangbang

Barbequed Ribs


----------



## Barb L.

Since it is the time of year to start grilling more, found the thread !  My favorites are Chicken, pork tenderloin, ribs, steak, burgers, hot dogs, etc.etc ------ lol, I cook almost every meal on the grill if I can !


----------



## Renee Attili

I Love just about anything that is cooked on the grill. Cooking on my Egg is what I enjoy doing the most. I do it for a stress reliever. 
My favorite to cook (due ti the ease) and eat (the flavor is out of this world) is "BOBB". It is Beer, Onion, Butter and Brats. Place the beer, butter, and sliced onion in a grill friendly pot place on heated grill either using a lid or foil,cover. Place brats on grill also. cook 10 minutes, flip brats, cook another 10 then place the brats into the pot cover and cook apprx 20-30 minutes more. I basically rely on my sense of smell for when its done. When it smells like it does at a state fair , then it's done


----------



## Half Baked

Having given this a bit of contemplation, I think fajitas are my fav dinner because everything is grilled.  I love the grilled meat, the grilled tortillas, the grilled veggies....mmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## Barb L.

Renee,  got to try your brat recipe- neat way to do it thanks for posting !


----------



## Mirandgl

As a very new member I am just beginning to explore the forum and one of the first to catch my eye was the grillin’ thread.  I see it started last year but was revived.  I am pleased that I am not the silly new guy bringing back threads from the past.
 
I prefer a charcoal grill for flavor but now have a gas grill for convenience.  I like many things from the grill but would have to make NY strip or Porterhouse my top choice. 
 
I hope to pick up a few recipes from DC like some of the grilled veggies I read about on this topic thread.  I do need more vegetable in my diet.
 
I do have a favorite recipe for grilling that is a marinated flank steak.  It has beer, soy sauce, Dijon mustard, orange marmalade and some additional herbs.  The orange marmalade usually throws people into a quizzical expression but it is subtle and a very tasty.  This marinade also works well with a London broil which seems to be a little easier to find at the meat counter.


----------



## Half Baked

Welcome Mirandgl...go post on the Introduction thread so we all can say, "Hey!".


----------



## TATTRAT

I have too many to name just one, I love cooking on the grill, no matter what it is, what the weather is doing, or what time it is.

Banana wrapped, kaluha style pork shoulders are AWESOME, and worth the long cook time.

I get great feed back on my version of beer can chicken. marinate the bird for a day or two in Lime juice, chopped cilantro, ground ginger, red chili flakes, canola oil, cumin, and some turmeric. Stand on grill over a can of singha, or Kirin Ichiban with lemongrass in it, and I like to keep a squirt bottle with chili oil, lemon and lime juice, a little apple juice, tequila, and chicken stock to mist the bird down periodically. Let the bird get nice and crispy, and I serve it with steamed Basmati rice, yogurt mint sauce, grilled pineapple, mango, peppers and onions. Makes great roll ups with tortillas the next day too.


----------



## VeraBlue

drunk corn!   You have to start with fresh corn, silk removed but husks in tact.  Soak the corn in a big pot in beer for a day.  I like to cook it over the flames in the woodburning fireplace.  A spicy chili/cumin/lime zest butter is the perfect accompaniment.


----------



## sirsmokesalot

I don't even know where to start!  It looks like some of the favorites are grilled and that others are smoked.  So I'll assume we're covering both.

On the grill: Shish kebab using chicken or shrimp wrapped in bacon.  Not the healthiest item around, but WOW!!!  I think bacon makes everything that's not sweet taste better.  Steak of course (smoked at 225 for 20 minutes prior to grilling).  Burgers (smoked first, like steak).  Grilled vegetables are a family favorite.

On the smoker: Smoked chuck.  I've never seen this at a restaurant, but this is amazing if done properly.  I think it's actually better than brisket.  Smoked salmon.  I've tried many types of wood and maple is probably my favorite.


----------



## CasperImproved

Just a reminder.... BBQ is smoking long and slow (usually). Grilling is cooking over a standard grill for a shorter amount of time and normally without smoking.   I would not knock either method of cooking as both are excellent means of causing me to gain the weight I am trying to loose.  My most favorite Grill item is the "Country Style Boneless Pork Ribs" I mentioned in another post. On the smoker... I don't think there is anything better then a good 190F brisket that is sliced thin and with a really good bread to go with. BBQ sauce or a good beef broth in the form of an onion soup dip, works perfectly for me.  Casper


----------

